# Gym Shots



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics from the gym shoot i did 2 days after the SPF show on the 15th of may.....put a few pounds of fat on since then


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

looking good mate how long you been training mate?:lift:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I like that side tricep mate.

I think that your condition (obviously) was better at the NABBA West but you still look like a sexy beast in those pics.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

didnt realise how big your shoulders were mate and your tri's

the third pics the best imo

nice one , who were the photo's for?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys...i agree Tom my condition was sharper at the west....

Unc they are for body fitness should be in there in a few months time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

it funny when u see guys after thier comps they look about 5 years younger and 10x happier!lol

nice pics mate


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Freakin good side tri, looks great.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking good mate. Where did you get the boots from?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a friend got them for me from the states....


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

huge mate

i will say since your other pics your lats look alot thicker? and those triceps are looking well good.

good work bud, keep it up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the legs the best, I cant believe you got such good development without doing any squats.

You look Itallian.

You look like you could be a actor.

You have a nice smile.

Hey, before anyone gives me static for complementing on his good looks I am strait............OK?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey paul...is that an old skins tatt???lol


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

lol im a matchstick compared to you. excellent stuff, how tall are you mate? if you was 6'4 at that size.. wow lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i am just a mere 5'5" tall i was 189lbs in these pics...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol @ hacks, i like the disclaimer at the end of your post!!!!!!!!!

looking real good Mr.S, excellent side tri shot. is that cable you call vascularity (front delt/bi) always visible? or come out to play at the lower bf%?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pretty much always there mate


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Paul damn since youve come of the stuff you are looking lean,real lean but still huge.I thought you looked about 196 in the photo but what do I know nothing;as you said you were 189pounds.Ps competing today dont know how it will go or has gone but I know that I looked ALOT better than last year.Last year 84.5kg this year when I eighed myself 78.5kg.Whens the next time you are competing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NABBA West Britain 2008


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

nice pics paul!

i like the action shots best

let us know when the magazine's in the shops...


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

you're lookin great mate,....so full, but still holding a nice condition,

you gonna hold this state for the summer?..

are you going on hols....?

i tried to cling on for a few weeks but went on hols and blew it,......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i went on holiday a week after the SPF show i still have a decent amount of condition my abs are still showing i have seperation in my arms, shoulders and back so cannot complain but i am still doing 30min cardio every morning


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> but i am still doing 30min cardio every morning


Donut eating is cardio is it?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Real nice photos mate - lookin good


----------



## headzman (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Paul lookin good man - what happened to your trip to Skyline Gym a few weeks ago?


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Pscarb - you look *AWESOME!*

*
*

It's really cool having guys like you on these forums - really inspiring!

Best of luck to you with whatever and everything you do next!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

:lift: Truly awe inspiring im off down the gym now well up for it after the inspiration of thinking years down the line with the right commitment i could look half as good as this:lift:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys i am glad that you can take some inspiration from the Pics.....

Headz how you doing mate nice to see you on the board...guys Headz is a true professional Photographer...i couldn't make it mate as business meetings in the city over ran but when work calms down i will definitely come down for a session me and James L have been at each other to train together so maybe then...


----------



## headzman (Jul 26, 2006)

No probs Paul hope to see you soon - I've taken photo's of James Tiny Tom and Tatyana many times so I'll be looking forward to taking some snaps of you in the near future.

Peace


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Can't believe I missed this!

WOW!

A few of those pics are absolute classics! Like your new avvie, really good!

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am going to be at skyline on tuesday of next week so should see you there T


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

^^^^^

Paul you doing a photoshoot with Headz? or just going for a workout and visiting Kim & Co.?

Skyline is a great gym with some really friendly people down there (which can be quite unusual in London). Nice one mate. :lift:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Your still looking in great condition m8,you could still enter next sat lol


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking AWESOME!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

awesome physique Paul! Your doing the NABBA west britain 2008 right so your not competing next year then? Taking a year off to get some mass and nail your condition for the show?


----------

